
Crypto Pioneer David Chaum Says He’s Built a Better Bitcoin - otoburb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/crypto-pioneer-david-chaum-says-hes-built-a-better-bitcoin-1537405201
======
downrightmike
Just an article blowing smoke up XRP ripple's skirt.

